# Missing  library file libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0



## erdos (Aug 23, 2015)

I tried to run free42 ( a Hp42 emulator program) but received the following error:


```
$ free42dec
free42dec: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

`$ pkg search  libgtk-x1` doesn't produce any results.

How do I get this library installed?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2015)

It is from x11-toolkits/gtk20.


----------



## erdos (Aug 23, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> It is from x11-toolkits/gtk20.




I already have this pkg installed:

```
$ pkg search x11-toolkits/gtk20
x11-toolkits/gtk20
x11-toolkits/gtk20-reference
$ sudo pkg install x11-toolkits/gtk20
Password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%  944 B  0.9kB/s  00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  5 MiB 126.3kB/s  00:43   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 24346 packages processed.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
  gtk2: 2.24.27 -> 2.24.28_1

The operation will free 16 KiB.
5 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2015)

Is the file actually present at /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0?  Does `pkg check -s gtk2-2.24.28_1` report any problems?


----------



## erdos (Aug 23, 2015)

Pkg checked ok, the file is present in the right location as well.


```
$ pkg check -s gtk2-2.24.27
pkg: Insufficient privileges
$ sudo pkg check -s gtk2-2.24.27
Password:
Checking gtk2-2.24.27: 100%
$ ls /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
/usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
$ ls -l /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 27 Apr 26 13:59 /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 -> libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.27
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2015)

That is a version behind mine, but mine are built from ports.  Did you build `free42dec` from source?


----------



## erdos (Aug 23, 2015)

free42 is single precompiled .bin file, the installation only requires to copy the .bin file to /usr/local/bin directory.

At least that's how I installed it on Debian machines.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2015)

Is the binary intended to run on FreeBSD?  Because a Linux binary might run, but only if you have installed the Linux emulation ports or packages.


----------

